# [SUGGESTOION] Multiple Video tracks



## the_Vergil (Jun 13, 2018)

Why can't we have multiple video tracks like for audio? Im sure lot of people would be using it for Live stream and then use the clean footage for YouTube without any stream alerts like someone like to use. I think many of us would appreciate it.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 13, 2018)

Feel free to show your support for this feature here: https://ideas.obsproject.com/ideas/82/record-webcam-game-footage-as-separate-files


----------



## Cscuil (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes please do add this, it would be super helpful for us content creators.


----------



## Plazma_Storm (Jul 17, 2018)

if your only goal is to make your webcam footage able to be manipulated within a recorded video, without leaving an ugly hole in the footage, try my suggestion in this old thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/can-obs-record-multiple-video-tracks.52690/


----------



## Hank McGurk (Feb 5, 2019)

I'd like to Stream to = Desktop/Audio w/ Mic/Audio +  Window Capture/Video w/ Cam/Video
While Recording Only Desktop/Audio + Window Capture/Video.
Audio is easy, .mkv Record the appropriate channel assigned. Removing the Cam from the base Recording, I have no workaround.
I need to be able to later edit the "Pure" Gameplay Record, while still giving my viewers Cam and Mic while streaming.
Any ideas?

Many Thanks,
- Hank


----------

